# 'World's oldest woman' dies at 130... after slipping in bath



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*'World's oldest woman' dies at 130... after slipping in bath *

_dailymail.co.uk -_ A woman in Kazakhstan who officials said was the oldest in the world at 130 has died after slipping on the bathroom floor of a new flat she was awarded by the state because of her great age.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I call BS...this has got to be some _Borat_ joke.

More that 15 years older than the current second oldest living woman and eight years older that the oldest recorded person? Nope. Some quality reporting, too; Edna Parker died last year.

*'World's oldest woman' dies at 130... after slipping in bathroom of new flat Kazakhstan gave her to celebrate her age *

By Daily Mail Reporter
Last updated at 9:26 PM on 11th May 2009


Comments (8) 
Add to My Stories 
A woman thought to be the world's oldest person at 130 has died after slipping on the bathroom floor of her new flat. 
Sakhan Dosova broke her hip in a fall last month and never recovered. 
She had been given the flat by officials in Kazakhstan who were embarrassed she was living in overcrowded conditions with her impoverished family. 
Her age came to light after a census in the city of Karaganda. Demographers also found she was on Stalin's first census of the region in 1926, with her age given as 47.







Ten years old when Hitler was born: Sakhan Dosova, who apparently turned 130 on March 27, in a recent picture

'She broke her hip in the fall and never recovered,' said a neighbour.
The woman's date of birth was officially registered as 27 March 1879, and was shown on her documents including her Soviet era passport and independent Kazakhstan identity card.
Until the recent census, however, her fame did not extend beyond her far-flung city.
Enlarge  Proof?: Note the birth date on her Kazakh identity card - March 27, 1879

In an interview in March, she said: 'I don't have any special secret. I've never taken pills and if I was ill, I used grannies' remedies to cure me. I have never eaten sweets.
'I don't like them. But I love kurt, a salty dried cottage cheese, and talkan, ground wheat.'

Gaukhar Kanieva, 42, her granddaughter, said: 'We think laughter and her good mood helped her live so long.'

Once she was discovered, local officials rushed to congratulate her and provide her with new housing and gifts.

The mayor of Karaganda, Islam Togaybayev, went to visit her 'to personally congratulate her on such an achievement and show his respect', said his spokesman.

Some experts doubted her age, and claimed that while she was clearly very old, she may have exaggerated her years in Soviet times to claim special benefits.

But local demographers insisted there was sound documentary evidence of her age.

She outlived all but three of her children.

If her age was correct, it meant she was was born when Queen Victoria still had 22 more years to rule in Britain and Disraeli was prime minister.

It was the year that Stalin and Einstein were born, the Anglo-Zulu war started, and Sir Arthur Conan Doyle published his first story.

The year 1879 also saw Edison present his new invention - the light bulb - while the ill-fated last tsar of Russia was just 11 years old.
She was ten when Hitler was born, 38 when Lenin led the Russian Revolution, and reached retirement age, 60, the year the Second World War began.

According to one account of her life, twice married Sarkan was widowed at the Battle of Stalingrad during the Second World War. Only three of her children remain alive.
Dosova's claim came too late to be confirmed to the satisfaction of international bodies measuring world records.

Officially, the oldest living person in the world is American Edna Parker of the US at 114 years-old.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

130??? Thats has to be fake.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


>


Just look at the picture.

She's been dead for years.

Just sayin...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

94c said:


> Just look at the picture.
> 
> She's been dead for years.
> 
> Just sayin...


 Yet andy would still hit it


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

She does look old, but I would place her at around 80 yo.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I still say it's fake. The picture was posted a day ago and she still hasn't blinked.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

mtc said:


> With all the love and respect... FUCK YOU !!!
> 
> I will NOT look like that in 35 years !!!!
> 
> I will NOT !!!


Moisturize and you have nothing to worry about! Trust me! MOISTURIZE! Also, sun block.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

NewEngland2007 said:


> Moisturize and you have nothing to worry about! Trust me! MOISTURIZE! Also, sun block.


 That woman couldve slept in a 55 gal barrel of moisturizer and it wouldnt have helped.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

mtc said:


> Please tell me you're talking about the raisin in the photo, right?


 YES I am hun....guess I shouldve clarified that.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

So mtc what your sayin is that the next.......


Never mind I was gonna bust your balls but you scare me so forget it!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Not buying it, she looks like a rock formation.


----------

